# bringing new hedgie home soon!



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Hello! I have read in the travel section that hard carriers are the best. I saw a soft one in petco that is hedgie size...if it has a hard bottom like plastic, is that ok? Or if I modify it to have a stable hottom will that work? Of course there will be fleecy bits and paper towel to catch mess.
Also its only about a 20 min drive from his or her current home to ours, so a nice short trip!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd still be best to have a hard-sided carrier. The reason soft ones are not recommended is because they won't provide any protection in the event of a car crash. A good quality hard-sided carrier can help keep your hedgie from being crushed or buried under debris, and emergency responders are trained to look for them as well. Soft carriers can sometimes look more like purses or handbags rather than something that has an animal in it. You can also use the carrier for later car rides, such as going to the vet or going on vacation. That said, if you're willing, you could buy both things - I had a soft carrier that I bought from Nancy that I put Lily into first, then that went into her hard carrier for the car ride. Once we got to where we were going, I just had to take the soft carrier out.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the info!


----------

